# Shows cost $$, but how much?



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Well today I made a very useful discovery. I learned that at my barn when they go to shows, they don't go to lovely little schooling shows, but to regionals, and one lady occasionally provincials. 

That;s good news and bad. Good because it's a fancy show, bad because it costs $$$$.

The lady I was talking to is a very good rider and has shown quite a bit. She says that when they go to shows they go for a weekend. 
They leave Saturday morning, bring the horses to the show barn and board them overnight. On Saturday you spend the day at the show barn and take a lesson/class or something there during the day (didn't quite get that but anywho). Then after the horses have their supper you go home. The next morning you come early, get your horsy ready, and show. 

Then you bring them back to the barn Sunday evening. 
She says a weekend costs around 500$. I asked her what it included, and from what I understood, that's the total for trailering the horse, boarding him for a night and all the classes you would enter (not sure how many but maybe 2-3...4?)

Is this a lot? How much do you pay when you go to shows? 
Also, rated shows are...??????? Regional and up? Anything that's not a schooling show? More than that? :?


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

bump...


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

im not exaclty sure how much we pay for shows (my mom deals with all the money) but if its far away make sure you include meals and hotel costs in your planning! that can get expensive, so we always just double up with friends at the show too and split the cost.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

It's never so far that you need to sleep in a hotel, unless you really don't feel like driving an hour out.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I only go to single day events. $100 for the eventing, another $20 in gas and I'm done.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

The barn I ride at is the hosts most of the shows I ride in so I don't need to pay the for the trailer gas ect. But when I show 2 horses 3rd level dressage for a 3day show it's usually alittle over $300.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

Whenever I show at a rated show, its a good weekend if I can keep my show bill (including trainer's fees and hauling fees) under $600. I usually trailer in Friday, school, he stays there that night, I show Saturday and Sunday, and he goes home Sunday when we are done. It is really going to depend on where you live and what type of show you are going to.


----------



## rc82 (Jun 16, 2011)

I show pinto and those shows get to be pretty expensive. Typically about $500 to 600 a weekend. They are 3 day shows though, so I'd like to think I get my moneys worth. I get there Thursday, and then show Friday through Sunday. One nice thing with the pinto shows is that it's different classes every day, where as the Paint shows have the same classes both days. Day 1: All the english. Day 2: Western showmanship, halter, trail, show hack. Day 3: Western classes. 

It adds up also, because of the trailer hookup ($60), the stall/ bedding ($80), and the tack stall ($60). Then fuel depending on where I'm showing... I'm still waiting for a truck that can get 30 mpg pulling a trailer - I'll keep dreaming. Thankfully one of the nicest places to show in the state is only an hour away from me.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

A lot of it's going to depend on what kind of show, what the entry fees, are, how much your barn charges for things.

For our local one day shows we go and school on Friday, come home, and then haul back out early in the morning on Saturday. The barn takes care of all daycare (horse care) and you are not allowed to show without a trainer, so these are the breakdowns for the average in town local show:
Hauling is $60 per day so $120 for the weekend.
Schooling is $35 per day so $70 for the weekend.
Daycare is $35 per day so $70 for the weekend
Entry fees are about $150 for the day. 
Clipping/mane pulls: if you don't do it yourself it's $25
That's about $410 if you pull your horse's mane. Clients are also required to split the cost of a trainer's food/hotel if the show is more then one day.

Rated shows (which run Tues-Sun):
Entries are about $300
Stalls are about $200 each, and you'll need to get another stall for grooming stalls, tack rooms, aisle fronts, and feed rooms and split with everyone in your barn who uses them. 
Shavings are about $120
Daycare about $210
Schooling about $210
Stall Set up $35
Braiding manes: $50 per day (rebraided every other day)
Braiding tails: $45 per day
Hotels, eating out, etc.
Hauling will depend on mileage. for us hauling is $60 in town, $120 for an A show about 2 hours away, about $1000 for a show that's about 10 hours away... etc.
Trainer expenses, clipping and mane pulls, etc. 
That's all I can think of at the moment as far as expenses go, but they add up and add up quick! Rated show are expeeennnnsive.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

O.O ouh. I see that.  Thanks everyone. It's interesting to see what people pay.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Is there a circuit around you Hidalgo, or a zone of whatever (Quebec Hunter Jumper Association type of thing)? If so, you might be able to come across their program on the website, which would list class costs._

_google, google, google...._

_Found one, but I am not sure if it would be the right zone for you, as it is south west. AERSO (Association Équestre Régionale Sud-Ouest /South-West Regional Equestrian Association)_

_This show (http://www.aerso.ca/equestran_prize_hj_julaug2011.pdf) under the above area has class fees as $17 each, including tax, plus an office/medical/drug test fee of $25._

_In the Trillium circuit here, the kids normally do a schooling round (non judged but still a paid class) plus 3 judged courses. So that would be $110 for the 4 o/f classes and a flat class, plus the admin. So now depending how far the show is will depend on how much trailering is going to cost...$50 to 100, or possibly more. Then at least $50 for coaching._

_Then you still have braiding to pay for as well....so $25+. _


----------

